
FriendFeedFeed - gaika
http://friendfeedfeed.com/
======
noname99
I swear to god, this actually made me laugh out loud.

:)

------
ardit33
I still think Zombo is better. It has a brighter future... www.zombo.com

hehe...

------
paul9290
Ha nice joke and viral marketing trick! I've never heard of many of those
services before until now!

------
alex_c
I'll wait for a few more of these to come out and I'll make
friendfeedfeedfeed.com.

------
jabrams
wow I did this a month ago, cool to see it make it into top 10 of HN...

------
raghus
When's the API coming out so we can build FriendFeedCube?

------
mcxx
I love the pre-beta badge.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Repost?

